
Why most of London’s tech sector believes Brexit will prove a disaster - henrik_w
https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/16/why-most-of-londons-tech-sector-believes-brexit-will-prove-a-disaster/
======
sangnoir
I have to confess, I am hoping for Brexit vote due to perverse curiosity:will
my imaginary scenarios[1]/ what-ifs /predictions of doom will pan-out?[2] I
also can't wait to find out what the biggest unintended consequence will be.

1\. First prediction: Scotland leaving the union would be effectively set in
stone.

2.See also: Trump presidency. 2017 might be a _hell_ of a ride :) Good luck to
both sides of the pond!

------
lispm
The article uses a rather limited definition of 'tech'.

